
GNU.org down - fahrradflucht
http://gnu.org/
======
Sirikon
So post it in HackerNews to make it popular and keep it down :D

~~~
fahrradflucht
Better the people read it here and maybe click once then people trying emacs
elpa updates 10x before they realize the GNU.org is down I guess ;)

------
mamadrood
Slow news day ?

------
teddyh
It’s up again.

------
mbaudis
still

